# Introducing Kintaro



## JBroida (Apr 1, 2017)

(this is not an april fools joke... i just forgot to post this yesterday when we put them up)

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/kintaro

This is a new series for us from one of the craftsmen we met with and enjoyed in Echizen. Two types... stainless clad white #2 and stainless clad blue super. Take a look. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## foody518 (Apr 1, 2017)

The stainless clad white #2 looks so sexy!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Apr 1, 2017)

Echizen? Before even looking at any text I thought "overall style reminds one of Azai and successors..."


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 1, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Echizen? Before even looking at any text I thought "overall style reminds one of Azai and successors..."



Or . . . Kurosaki


----------



## JBroida (Apr 2, 2017)

you guys know that all of the takefu knife village guys work practically side-by-side, right? They even help eachother out. Its a very cool little community they have over there.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm down(saya included is a big plus). This line and the new blazen stuff is super tempting.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 2, 2017)

labor of love said:


> I'm down(saya included is a big plus). This line and the new blazen stuff is super tempting.



on a serious note though, ryusen has really stepped up their game. I'm really impressed by everything they are doing right now.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 2, 2017)

JBroida said:


> on a serious note though, ryusen has really stepped up their game. I'm really impressed by everything they are doing right now.



I'm sold on Ryusen just from the choil shot. I haven't bought a stainless gyuto in a couple of years but that might change soon.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Apr 2, 2017)

Already impressed with the Ryusen that was mislabelled and sold out at a deep discount in Germany in recent months  Practical 15/22 dps ootb edge on a Takamura-style blade - and a non-christmas-morning-edge too (chopped a crumbleload of rhubarb into 5mm slices straight ootb and it still had a shaving edge - believe it or not I've had more ootb edges that fail such a test than pass it  ).


----------

